# Picnic Game (Alphabet)



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Rules: You can bring ANYTHING to the picnic as long as it fits alphabetically...if it's in another language, then explain what it means.

you can't not use numbers such as (0, 1, 2, pack)
but however you can use words that describe the amount such as (half dozen, dozen).

for example: Apples

the next letter is B

What are you bringing to the the picnic?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corn on the cob


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Drinking cups


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Egg rolls


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Forks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grape juice


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Igloo Cooler


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jump Ropes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kayak


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

macaroni salad


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nerfs system gun set. so we can shot each other.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

onion rings


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

paper plates


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

quiche florentine


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

rye bread


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

strawberry jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trampoline


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Umbrella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

volley balls and net


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

water guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xtra towels (to dry off from the above water guns )


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yo-yo's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zucchini bread


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Ants


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Beanie bag game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Croquet Set


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Depends (just in case)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Elephant a baby one, so we can ride him around the park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frisbees


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Green apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hacky Sacks


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenga


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Kites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemonade


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

monopoly board game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

napkins


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

oranges


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

P
Pickles :sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quad runner


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

raspberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

skate board


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Tennis racks and some green balls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Joe


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

vodka


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

water gun


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

xylophone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogi Bear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zzzzzzz - snooZe :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apple pie


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Blueberries


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

cookies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dry ice


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

egg salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fudge brownies


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horseshoes (for tossing)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ipod (to play music for everyone)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jacks (game)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

K ites


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Lemonade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Macaroni salad


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

outdoor ping pong table


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Popsicle cart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quilts (in case it gets cold)


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

raspberries.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Strawberries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tea


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Unicorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

various games to play


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra napkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yo-Yo's


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ZipZaps (radio control micro machines)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air Burst Rocket


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake slices for everyone !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escargot


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Fritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

giant balloons


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

hang glider.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iced tea


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Jalapeno poppers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kaiser rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

licorice whips


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Mozzarella sticks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

omelettes


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

paper plates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand (for the kids to play in )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spin Jammer (flying disk)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ugly stick fishing poles


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very new blankets to sit on the grass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

water rockets


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

x-ray glasses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

young corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo animals (for the kids to pet)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

blankets


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

camera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dippin' Dots


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

E - enormous pool, so we can go swimming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Games


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

harmonica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

irish coffee (for the adults of course )


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Jell-O


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kool-Aid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Longboards


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

magazines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nebulizer's (for us asthmatics )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ponies


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

quail eggs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rocking chairs


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

squash (the vegetable)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tablecloths


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U (you)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

various flotation devices


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

water sprayers, water slide system !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanax (for those in distress)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yo-Yo's

i can't yo yo, someone please teach me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zune (to listen to music)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Apples to share


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boomerangs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake slice for everyone !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

elmo


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

fly swatter


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hula hoops


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jell-O


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

kites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laptop


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

money to buy ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nerf guns


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

O reo cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pringles Potato Chips


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quickbread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

RC Cola


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Soda :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

trivial pursuit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

underwear for our flag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vitamin water


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Water guns
*SPRAYS everyone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas cookies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y o-yos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoo animal crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Atomic Blaster Space Gun


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

balloons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cards


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dices the rolling dice kind!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

elephant ears


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flounder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gas powered remote control cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hand sanitizer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ipod with speakers, so we can dance !


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

JElly doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

karaoke machine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

light football


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marshmallow Shooter


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

new mad libs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

orange sherbet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pineapple upside-down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quackers (crackers)


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Rum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

soccer balls


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

truffles


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Umbrella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

variety meat packs


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

wiffle ball and bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra sunscreen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yellow mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Casserole


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Apples


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Bumblebee ( toy... Transformers Autobot !)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chinese checkers


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Dark chocolate


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Egg Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Chicken


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

grapes


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

ham


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ipod


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

jelly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

K


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Lemon Cake


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Martinis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navel Oranges


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Off bug spray


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

pizza

man, this picnic is gonna be epic!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quarts of ice cream (or whatever size that is close now)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Raspberries


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

S, Sorry board game


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Trifle


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Umeboshi plums (Japanese pickled plums)


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

violins (hopefully someone knows how to play them)


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

water bombs


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

^ awesome

xena the warrior princess (i hope she can make it, and her sidekick too)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y , yoyos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero candy bars


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

apple slices and peanut butter


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chips & Dip


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Doughnuts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

E, elephant a baby one, so we can ride it through out the park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

flotation devices


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

g, gummy bears


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

h, hard liquor


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i, ice cream


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

j, jelly babies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

K, kites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lawn chairs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

M - macaroni salad


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

N- necco wafers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

O, origami book with paper, so we can learn how to fold


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

p-pizza!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Q - quiche


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

R - Raspberries


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

s-spiedies! yum!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Trifle


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

u-ugli fruit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

V - violins?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

w-weiners


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Y-yodels


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

avocado


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

brownies!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

donuts


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

enchiladas


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

guacamole


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

iguana


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

jam sandwiches


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

kite


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

lemon curd sandwiches


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

nutella


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

PIE, die you cake sucking pig!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

rotted cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

soda pop


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Tertis costumes


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

umbrellas


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

violins


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Wrigley's Spearmint


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

xtra fold up chairs and blankets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YooHoo chocolate drink.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

zither, a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ants uke


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Brownies. XD


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

cider


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

danish


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

eggplant salad


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

grapes


----------



## EuphoriaMourning (Aug 7, 2004)

Humus


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

ice-cream


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Jam


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

ketchup


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Lemon meringue pie


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Mango


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Napkins


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Oreos


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Paninis :banana


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

quinine


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Rum


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Strawberries


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Ursaring


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

vanilla ice cream


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Wallet


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

x-men


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yellow Jackets :um


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Apple pie


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Blankets for cuddling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicken


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dandelion and Burdock (drink)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eight egg salad sandwiches


----------



## HalfHare (Feb 16, 2015)

Feta cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

goat cheese


----------

